# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Nova mudança, para melhor

## Adolfo Pereira

O meu YT apanhou pontos brancos e nao come nada, nao sei o que fazer?
Agora e o meu Ocellaris que apanhou uma frida perto da barbatana de tras e tipo um boraco mas acabou por morrer.
Ele era lindo  :Icon Cry: 
E o outro tambem morreu.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Adolfo

Esse peixe é um herbívoro por excelencia, deves oferecer-lhe algas. Existem umas sêcas que são colocadas com uma mola de plastico fixas por uma ventosa no vidro.

Se tiveres artémia congelada em casa, faz tambem o seguinte com ela.

Descongelas e deitas um pouco numa tigela. Depois tenta esmagar o mais possivel um dente de alho (bem esmagado, o ideal é mesmo aproveitar só o sumo do alho) e mistura-o com a artémia. Oferece depois aos poucos essa "papa" ao yellow tang. Não o cura, mas ajuda-o a combater a doença.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Que comida é que lhe estás a dar?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Adolfo,

Segue o que o Júlio disse. Se não estiveres para ter trabalho em esmagar os alhos podes sempre também usar o "Garlic" da Kent.

Se ele não estiver mesmo a comer podes colocar 2 gotas por cada 70 litros de água, para além de juntar uma gota à comida.

Tive o mesmo problema com o meu e começou a comer no dia seguinte a ter iniciado a adição de extrato de alho.

Deves fazer também TPA's pequenas com atenção para não haver alterações de temperatura e durante as TPA aspirar o mais possível o areão de modo a que consigas tirar do aquário o maior número de trofontes possível.

Fico contente por saber que ainda por aqui andas ...   :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:  

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## António Frazão

olá Adolfo...
não queria bater no ceguinho, nem ser chato... apenas dar a minha opinião, não sei bem de que tamanho tem o teu aquário, mas colocares um Yellow tang num aquário de 73 litros, é claramente insuficiente para este peixe na minha opinião.
podes dar-nos mais detalhes sobre o teu aquário?
tamanho , equipamento, iluminação, o que tens de momento de população, alimentação, manutenção?
dá uma espreita, pelos FAQS tens lá muuitas informação que concerteza te irá ajudar no inicio do teu novo aquário..
um abraço
AJF

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Sabendo eu da realidade açoreana relativamente à aquariofilia sei que, caso não te tenhas prevenido, não vai ser fácil arranjares as algas que o Júlio fala assim como o "Garlic" da Kent a que o Rui se refere. No entanto à outras soluções: alho esmagado como o Júlio referiu; podes tentar encontrar no supermecado "Nori" utilizado no "sushi" que é mais ou menos equivalente às algas que o Júlio fala; e já li que os Zebrassomas adoram ervilhas (uma por dia) (nunca dei ao meu, mas para quem come caulerpa!). 
No teu caso, eu só tentava a administração de medicamentos caso o peixe continue a não se alimentar. 
Se ainda não tiveres invertebrados a administração de medicamentos pode ser feita no aquário, caso contrário terá de ser num outro aquário.  
Caso ainda não tenhas, devias encomendar já alimento apropriado para tang´s e quem sabe um bom medicamento para íctio. Pode ser que alguém aqui te aconselhe acerca do medicamento.
Caso ainda não tenhas colacado o setup do teu aquário, coloca-o para te podermos ajudar da melhor forma.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Atencao que o Adolfo tem invertebrados, e corais.
Bem sei que sao ainda poucos mas existem.

Medicamentos NEM PENSAR ...

Abracos.

RMG

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Adolfo
As algas é muito simples vais a uma eravanária e pedes uma alga que se chama NORI ( penso que será assim que se escreve ), e é essa alga que deves dar ao teu peixe, podes molhar um pouco e desfazer no aquario e o restante pões na mola ( atenção que partes um pouco só da alga de cada vez que quizeres dar comida).
Um abraço e Feliz Natal para ti e para toda a comunidade aquariofila deste país.
 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## João Magano

Vou tentar concentrar a informação sobre o setup que o Adolfo já foi deixando noutros topicos:



> o meu aquario tem 73 litros
> sim faço trocas de agua!
> o kh esta 140
> nitratos 5
> nitritos 0.3
> temperatura 24 graus
> calcio 600
> magnesio 780
> PH 8.3
> ...

----------


## Pedro Resendes

entao adolfo novidades do teu aquario?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

O meu aquario eta bem, ontem recebi mais dois palhaços e estao bem espertos,um coral grande que nao sei o nome e umas xenias.
Obrigado 

Adolfo Pereira

----------


## António Pista

> O meu aquario eta bem, ontem recebi mais dois palhaços e estao bem espertos,um coral grande que nao sei o nome e umas xenias.
> Obrigado 
> 
> Adolfo Pereira


Tou a ver que alguém tem uma máquina de fazer dinheiro, neste caso peixes e corais!!

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

O meu YT ja esta muito melhor ele ja sai mais da toca e ja come tudo o que encontra.

Adolfo Pereira

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Tou a ver que alguém tem uma máquina de fazer dinheiro, neste caso peixes e corais!!


Eu tenho amigos com aquarios salgados  que me ofercem e apesar de pessoas nao me quererem ajudar ainda tenho quem me ensine. :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:

----------


## Pedro Resendes

tenho pena que nao sejas de s.miguel pq senao ajudava te no que fosse necessario mas fica prometido quando for á terceira vou dar um saltinho á tua casa para ver o teu aqua ok?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> tenho pena que nao sejas de s.miguel pq senao ajudava te no que fosse necessario mas fica prometido quando for á terceira vou dar um saltinho á tua casa para ver o teu aqua ok?


Eu tambem prometo que quando for a S.Miguel eu vou de serteza ver o seu aquario, eu nunca foi ai.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Adolfo, põe umas fotos do teu coral para ver se alguém consegue identificar.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Eu ponho fotos quando receber o aqurio novo . :SbOk3:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

A xenias podem-se alimentar de plancton

----------


## Pedro Resendes

aquario novo? :EEK!:  
vais montar outro?

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> aquario novo? 
> vais montar outro?


 Nao!!! Eu vou mudar de aquario ! :SbSourire21:  
O que vou receber e um pouco maior e tem mais condiçoes.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Adolfo,

Nao precisas de te preocupar com a alimentacao das Xenias.

Post editado pelo autor (eu). resposta demasiado simplista que poderia induzir em erro outros leitores. Ver SFF respostas abaixo.

Abracos

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Rui, vai para aí alguma confusão.
As xénias, assim como os outros corais, vivem em simbiose com as zooxanthelas. As zooxanthelas são algas que ao fazerem a fotossíntese vão produzir amido que será aproveitado por elas e pelo coral. No entanto, as xénias assim como os outros corais também se alimentam de outras substâncias que estão na coluna de água.
De qualquer das formas é verdade que não precisamos de alimentar este tipo de coral porque o amido produzido pelas zooxanthelas e os nutrientes que estão na coluna de água são-lhes suficientes.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Carlos, 

Foi o que eu disse mas de modo simples para o adolfo compreender.
Nao vejo qual a confusao, pois estas a dizer o mesmo que eu mas por outras palavras mais caras.

Abracos.

RMG

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Rui, so uma nota.

Os Corais não se alimentam de zoanthelas, mas precisamente o contrario, as zoanthelas é alimentam os corais, pela produção de açucares e outro elementos através da fotossintese.

Há que lembrar que os corais não se alimentam exclusivamente de luz, sendo outros compostos organicos capturados na coluna de agua, e processados pelos corais.

As xenias são dos corais que necessitam de muita materia organica para se desenvolverem adequadamente, levando ao seu desaparecimento em aquarios que tenham pouca.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Srs,

Eu sei isso tudo.
Mas e preciso estar a complicar as coisas para o Adolfo que ja tem tantas duvidas?

Nao e preferivel simplificar? Ele vai ter tempo durante a vida dele e a escola de saber o que e que e simbiose e fotosintese e ha de compreender melhor todo este processo.

Se acham que simplifiquei demais posso sempre apagar a resposta.

Livra.

RMG

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Rui, achei bem corrigir porque não é só o Adolfo que lê o tópico dele. De qualquer forma se o Adolfo estiver no 6º ano, há aqui determinados conceitos que ele já aprendeu.

De forma alguma queria que ficasses aborrecido. Boa sorte.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Carlos,

Nao fiquei nada chateado. Estou chateado mas e por causa do meu Lysmata e dos Nudibranqueos.
Ja corrigi as respostas para nao induzir em erro outras pessoas que possam ler este POST, deixando assim so as vossas que realmente estao muito mais completas e correctas.

As minhas desculpas e abracos e muito boa sorte para o aquario do Adolfo. Estou particularmente contente por ver que ele conseguiu recuperar o Yellow Tang, coisa que eu nao consegui.


R(\/)G

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Boas
> 
> Rui, achei bem corrigir porque não é só o Adolfo que lê o tópico dele. De qualquer forma se o Adolfo estiver no 6º ano, há aqui determinados conceitos que ele já aprendeu.
> 
> De forma alguma queria que ficasses aborrecido. Boa sorte.


Eu estou no 7º ano. :SbSourire20:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Aqui vao algumas fotos, nao sao muitas mas pronto:

----------


## João Jordão

Então Adolfo não consigo ver fotos, tás a fazer alguma coisa mal ou é problema meu???

Já está bem, não tens uma foto geral, para podermos comentar melhor.

Joao Jordao

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Tenho aqui fotos do aqua de frente:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Eu gostava de saber quais as vosas opiniõe soubre a mudança de um aquario.
Espero pelas vosas respostas :Whistle:   :SbSourire21:   :Admirado:  
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Resendes

boas adolfo
experimenta tirar uma foto de frente para o aquario qur dê para ver o aquario todo para agente ver melhor ok

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Algumas questões:

- O _Zebrassoma flavensces_ está com o olho branco ou é da fotografia? E os pontos pretos também são da foto?

- Que caracol (gastrópode) é que está por baixo do ocellaris? Está vivo ou é só a concha? Não é um turbo, pois não?

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Boas
> 
> Algumas questões:
> 
> - O _Zebrassoma flavensces_ está com o olho branco ou é da fotografia? E os pontos pretos também são da foto?
> 
> - Que caracol (gastrópode) é que está por baixo do ocellaris? Está vivo ou é só a concha? Não é um turbo, pois não?


O YT esta com o olho branco por causa da foto, O caracol que esta por baixo dos Ocellaris e so casca, Há destes caracois cá nos açores.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Boas
> 
> Adolfo, põe umas fotos do teu coral para ver se alguém consegue identificar.



NÂo sei o nome deste coral, e qual os seus coidados.

----------


## João Magano

Lobophytum sp. ?

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

O meu Y TAng morreu hontem pelos pontos pretos :Icon Cry:   :SbRireLarme2:   :Admirado:  
Ele era lindo

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Hoje recebi o meu aquari novo, as lampadas a areia viva as bombas e o termostato.
Eu agora tenho uma duvida mas e sobre o meu Ocellaris, e normal, ele ja estar num aquário á 1 mês, com uma anemona "Magnifica", e nunca lhe etr tocado?Então aquele Ocellaris não se simpatiza com ela :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Olá Adolfo...

Parabéns pela prenda!!! :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire2:  

Quanto ao Ocellaris, conheço um caso em que esteve 3 meses até ter percebido que afinal a anemona até era a "casa" dele, portanto acho que não te deves atormentar com isso!  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Resendes

boas adolfo o teu aquario tem poucos meses e já tens anemonas????????
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Eu tenho algumas duvidas da mudança do aquario!!
Eu devo por alguma coisa no fundo do aquario antes de por a areia viva?
Como se põem a areia viva?
Obrigado :JmdFou2:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Adolfo.

Podes colocar uma pequena quantidade de agua apenas para que a areia se dissolva bem e para que não se formem bolhas de ar.

Apenas isto.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## João Magano

Olá Adolfo,

A areia viva coloca-se como os outros substratos, apenas não podes lava-la e deves ter o cuidado de a colocar quando já tiveres agua salgada ou no aquario ou pronta para colocar no aquario, caso contrário lá se vai a "viva".

Outra coisa a por no fundo ... só se for mais substracto, não necessita de ser tudo areia viva.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Obrigado Gil e João, amanhã eu vou com o meu pai boscar água salgada e estava a pensar fazer isto: por os peixes e corais para um aquario mais paqueno so por um bocado, segundo, por a areia viva no fundo e um bocado de água, por as pedras, e acabar de encher o aquário.
Isto tudo sem contar com os motores e as outras coisas.
Eu posso primeiro por a areia, depois as pedras e depois a agua?
Obrigado :JmdFou2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Obrigado Gil e João, amanhã eu vou com o meu pai boscar água salgada e estava a pensar fazer isto: por os peixes e corais para um aquario mais paqueno so por um bocado, segundo, por a areia viva no fundo e um bocado de água, por as pedras, e acabar de encher o aquário.
> Isto tudo sem contar com os motores e as outras coisas.
> Eu posso primeiro por a areia, depois as pedras e depois a agua?
> Obrigado


A rocha viva não convém estar muito tempo fora de água, e não te esqueças que a água tem que estar a temperatura ideal, ou seja, não metas nada que seja vivo em água fria, e nada quer mesmo dizer nada...RV, peixes, corais!

Segundo percebi, vais passar para um aquário maior, mas vais o colocar no mesmo sitio do "antigo", certo? era também interessante para te poder-mos ajudar melhor, saber qual a litragem tanto do aqua antigo, como do novo...

Faz da seguinte maneira:
- Passas então a água, RV, Peixes, Termostato, e Bombas para um outro aqua ou depósito;
- Metes o novo aqua no sítio, começas por pôr um pouco de água (da que já tens no antigo), e metes a areia;
- Começas a passar a água e a RV para lá...e por fim os peixes;
- Posicionas o termostato e as bombas necessárias para fazer movimento;
- Depois com a nova água (já com os parametros iguais, atenção á temperatura), começas a adicionar aos poucos...e o melhor seria (caso seja um aqua de muito maiores dimensões que o outro) ires adicionando durante vários dias a nova água, até atingires o nível desejado! Mas não esquecer que também durante esse periodo vai evaporar água, por isso deves compenssar. por exemplo, hoje marcas o nível da água, amanhã antes de adicionares a nova água salgada, colocas primeiro doce até ao nível que estava...

Espero que não esteja muito confuso... :JmdFou2:  
Força nisso!  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Ola pessoal eu ja construi o meu aquario de agua salgada  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :JmdFou2: 
aQUI ESTÁ O MEU ESCUMADOR NAO SEI SE ESTÁ BEM ?

----------


## António Frazão

olá Adolfo, está com muito bom aspecto...
à primeira vista parece que o escumador está bem montado!
apenas penso que deverias tentar escondê-lo para um dos cantos, de maneira a tentar tornar o aquário o mais natural possivel!
tenta colocá-lo no lado esquerdo!

abraço
António

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> olá Adolfo, está com muito bom aspecto...
> à primeira vista parece que o escumador está bem montado!
> apenas penso que deverias tentar escondê-lo para um dos cantos, de maneira a tentar tornar o aquário o mais natural possivel!
> tenta colocá-lo no lado esquerdo!
> 
> abraço
> António


 Obrigado pelo elogio, eu tambem queria por o escumador para tras das pedras (era onde estava a dizer) mas a uma "pontinha de uma pedra". :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Frazão

olá!
tenta deslocar, ou modificar alguma parte do layout, fica muito mais natural e bastante mais estético!
já agora adolfo, podes colocar o Setup do aquário?
abraço

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> olá!
> tenta deslocar, ou modificar alguma parte do layout, fica muito mais natural e bastante mais estético!
> já agora adolfo, podes colocar o Setup do aquário?
> abraço


O que é layout?


O Setup:
70 de comprimento, 40 de largura, 60 de altura
1 filtro Fluval
2 bombas Boyú de 900 litros/h
1 termostato Jayger de 200 W
1 escumador
10 Kg de areia coralina viva
10 Kg de rocha viva
1 calha T5 com duas lampadas de 55 W
Corais:
1 Lobophytum
xenias brancas/castanhas
actinodiscus vermelho/azul
zoantus
1 anemona Magnifica
Peixes:
1 peixe palhaço
Limpadores:
4 ermitas dos açores
1 camarão dos açores

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Adolfo,

parabéns pelo aquário, está muito bonito. Nota-se que está mais bem iluminado que o anterior.

Quando falamos em layout referimo-nos à disposição das rochas. Também concordo que deverias tentar colocar o escumador num dos cantos do aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Adolfo,

quanto a mim o layout está bom! mas concordo que poderias esconder o escumador, mas de maneira a teres acesso a ele.

Quais são as dimensões do aqua? parece ser altinho...
A iluminação parece-me ser com lampadas PC's, e não de T5, as lampadas T5 de 54w (nem sequer é 55) têm 1,20m...não me parece que seja este o caso, certo?

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Aqui vao fotos

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Adolfo.

Os corais novos já chegaram? Estão bons?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Eu agora tenho uma duvida mas e sobre o meu Ocellaris, e normal, ele ja estar num aquário á 1 mês, com uma anemona "Magnifica", e nunca lhe etr tocado?Então aquele Ocellaris não se simpatiza com ela


O Hateractis magnifica nao e Hoste natural do Ocellaris e possivel que nao a aceite. Tu escolheste uma das Anemonas mais dificies de manter em captividade, elas se originem em agua baixa e e exposta a uma luz intensa quase impossivel de duplicar num aquario, ela *NAO* vai viver por muito tempo debaixo da quantidade de luz que mantens. Eu recomendaria que devolvesses esta Anemona para a loja.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Olá Adolfo.
> 
> Os corais novos já chegaram? Estão bons?


Carlos eles chegaram hotem e estam bem, sao muito bonitos, aqui estao eles.
As imagens na estao muito boas, a minha maquina se tirar fotos muito perto ficam desfocadas.
E o que consigo.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Agora vou por fotos do meu aquario de agua doce, espero que gostem:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

:Coradoeolhos:  Ola a todos recebi hontem os meus peixes, o hepatus de 4 cm, o Amphiprion Klarki, o camarao e um outro peixe, o meu peixe palhaço novo nao deixa a anemona mas o outro so a quer ver longe, eles tos "peixes" dao-se muito bem, so o hepatus e que esta com uns pontinhos brancos :Icon Cry:  
Depois ponho fotos

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Adolfo,

põe aí fotos para percebermos qual é o camarão e o peixe que não indicas os nomes.

Abraços

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Aqui estao as fotos:
O peixe que nao sabia era o Pseudochromis Paccagnellae e o camarao Stenopus Hispidus.
Algem sabe me dizer como se tira fotos melhores(truque etc)

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Aqui estao as fotos:
> Algem sabe me dizer como se tira fotos melhores(truque etc)


Olá Adolfo
Tenta tirar as fotografias sem flash.
Se o peixe que não sabias o nome for o roxo e amarelo é um _Gramma loreto_.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Obriagado Carlos vou tentar tirar sem Flach. :SbSourire20:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Tenho mas noticias, o meu hepatus esta a morrer, :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :yb620:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Adolfo,
que pena  :Icon Cry:  , que sintomas tem o peixe?
o _P.hepatus_ chegou a comer? fizeste alguma coisa para iliminar o crypto (pontos brancos)?

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Olá Adolfo,
> que pena  , que sintomas tem o peixe?
> o _P.hepatus_ chegou a comer? fizeste alguma coisa para iliminar o crypto (pontos brancos)?


Ola, 
A dori morreu. :Icon Cry:  
Ele teve pontos brancos no inicio mas depois desapatreceram, so esta um bocado magra, e hove uma altura que comeu muito.
Obrigado

----------


## Eduardo Mata

> Olá Adolfo
> Tenta tirar as fotografias sem flash.
> Se o peixe que não sabias o nome for o roxo e amarelo é um _Gramma loreto_.


olá,a foto não dá para ver bem,mas o peixe parece me um pseudocromis bicolor,
comprei um a pensar que era um gramma... :yb665:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

A 1ª foto é BICOLOR PSEUDOCHROMIS ( é o que tenho)
A 2ª foto e o Grama Loreto. :Pracima:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Bom dia :Coradoeolhos:   a todos, hoje comprei um peixe  :SbPoisson9:  novo, é muito bonito Neoglyphidodon Oxyodon, espero que se adapte :yb677:   bem ao aquario :Smile:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Bom dia  a todos, hoje comprei um peixe  novo, é muito bonito Neoglyphidodon Oxyodon, espero que se adapte  bem ao aquario


Alguem sabe dizer quantos peixes no maximo devo ter no meu aquario:? :SbSourire20:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> Alguem sabe dizer quantos peixes no maximo devo ter no meu aquario:?


Oi, Adolfo
Peixes de agua salgada têm necessidades diferentes dos de agua doce e não se pode aplicar a regra do tamanho do peixe para (X) numero de litros.
Peixes de agua salgada são mais territoriais precisando de mais espaço. Por vezes nem se toleram aos da mesma especie. Por isso deves informar-te sobre cada peixe que vais adquirir.
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Adolfo,

Pelo que sei o teu aquário tem 168 litros, certo ?
Quais os peixes que tens actualmente ? A questão, como disse o Gustavo, não é tanto saber quantos peixes, mas que peixes

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Bom dia a todos, hoje comprei um peixe  novo, é muito bonito Neoglyphidodon Oxyodon, espero que se adapte bem ao aquario
> __________________


Adolfo,essa donzela é de facto muito bonita quando juvenil, mas ao tornar-se adulta fica toda preta e um verdadeiro terror no aquario porque é muito territorial.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Já tive varias donzelas ao longo dos anos e arrependo-me sempre de ter cedido á tentação.

As donzelas são giras é na loja.

Boa sorte para as caudas dos outros peixes.

Um abraço
Rodrigo

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Obrigado S. João  S. Gostavo e S. Rodrigo

A minha donzela nao esta muito bem, esta com pontos brancos não come e esta sempre no seu cantinho, nao sei o que fazer!!!! :Frown: 

S.Rodrigo
A donzela e que esta quase sem cauda, e o meu Pseudochromis Paccagnellae
esta sempre a ataca-lo.
Obrigado a  todos :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire20:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Adolfo,

Eu sei que é difícil - mais difícil ainda quando se tem a tua idade - , mas acho sinceramente que devias parar um pouco de comprar peixes atrás de peixes e esperar um pouco até teres um pouco mais de experiência. Caso contrário, o mais normal é os teus peixes irem morrendo.

Se queres um conselho aguenta os teus 2 ou 3 peixes e tenta ir aprendendo com eles. Mais tarde, com o tempo e com mais experiência vais tentando mais peixes. 

Foi assim que todos começámos. A água salgada é muito mais complicada que a água doce. Tem que se ir muito devagarinho...

Quanto à donzela, é normal que o pseudochromis a ataque, pois também é agressivo e está a defender o seu espaço de um peixe novo. Apaga a luz, para ver se acalmam, mas não há muito mais a fazer. Só esperar.

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Podes tentar mudar a disposição das rochas do aquario para que os peixes já estabelecidos percam um pouco a sua territorialidade e a donzenla tenha tempo de recuperar e estabelecer o seu proprio territorio.

Um abraço
Rodrigo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Adolfo,

Os bicolor dottyback são lindos mas são muito agressivos. Quem olha para um peixe desses na loja sem o conhecer fica logo apaixonado. Ora aí está um "excelente" peixe para compras de impulso.

Penso que o melhor seria arranjares um bom livro de peixes para te ajudar a ver quais os que seriam mais adequados para o teu aquário do ponto de vista de comportamento e tamanho, para poderes decidir o que podes ter antes de ires comprar.

Dá uma olhadela neste: Marine Fishes: 500+ Essential-to-know Aquarium Species (PocketExpert Guide)

Segue também o conselho do João Monteiro para evitares males maiores.

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Adolfo,
Estou de acordo em relação ao livro que o Luis aconcelhou, outra coisa que podes fazer é visitar alguns sites e procurar informação no google.
Eu costumo sempre informar-me em www.liveaquaria.com
Tem uma informação bastante completa!
Em algumas lojas tambem costumam ter alguns livros para consulta!
cumprimentos
e boa sorte!

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Obrigado a todos pelos conselhos eu ja tenho muito livros de aquario e de peixes por isso nao vale a pena comprar outro mas obrigado.
Aquela donzela era muito pequena e na loja estavam outros peixes e ele nem lhes tocava e foi por ai que penssei em comprala.
A donzela tambem ja morreu.
Eu nao percebi aquela coisa de mudar as rochas , do territorio uma coisa assim mas nao percebi:??
Obrigado a todos pelos vossos conselhos :SbSourire20:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Obrigado a todos pelos conselhos eu ja tenho muito livros de aquario e de peixes por isso nao vale a pena comprar outro mas obrigado


Evidentemente tu nao queres aceitar conselho nem dos livros nem dos membros. Se realmente fizesses pesquisa nao terias adicionado uma das mais dificultosas Anemonas num aqua que nao esta amadurecido e com luz inadequada, se fizesses pesquisa sobre ictio irias verificar que ao adicionar mais peixes so vais prolongar o ciclo de morte no teu aqua. 

Aceita os conselhos das pessoas que tem mais experiencia deixa este aquario amadurecer e pára de adicionar mais peixes !

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Ola Adolfo

Lamento pela tua donzela.

Quando se quer diminuir um pouco e temporariamente a territorialidade dos peixes do aquario uma solução é alterar a casa deles , ou seja mudar as coisas de sitio. Assim eles ficam sem saber onde é o seu territorio e têm de o definir outra vez dando tempo ao recem chegado de se adaptar.

Um abraço
Rodrigo

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Ola Adolfo
> 
> Lamento pela tua donzela.
> 
> Quando se quer diminuir um pouco e temporariamente a territorialidade dos peixes do aquario uma solução é alterar a casa deles , ou seja mudar as coisas de sitio. Assim eles ficam sem saber onde é o seu territorio e têm de o definir outra vez dando tempo ao recem chegado de se adaptar.
> 
> Um abraço
> Rodrigo


Obrigado S.Rodrigo.
Já percebi o que queria dizer:
Eu vou parar de comprar peixes, mas quando querer comprar mais algum eu vou tentar fazer isso de mudar o territorio.
Obrigado :SbSourire20:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Evidentemente tu nao queres aceitar conselho nem dos livros nem dos membros. Se realmente fizesses pesquisa nao terias adicionado uma das mais dificultosas Anemonas num aqua que nao esta amadurecido e com luz inadequada, se fizesses pesquisa sobre ictio irias verificar que ao adicionar mais peixes so vais prolongar o ciclo de morte no teu aqua. 
> 
> Aceita os conselhos das pessoas que tem mais experiencia deixa este aquario amadurecer e pára de adicionar mais peixes !



S.Roberto, se eu nao quisese aceitar os concelhos dos outros eu nao tinha entrado no Reefforum, entrei porque quando ter duvidas perguntar e seguir os conselhos que me dam por isso quando eu disse que ja tinha livros é porque nao preciso de mais.
Acerca da anemona eu  pesquisei que era uma das melhores para o peixe palhaço, e se até agora ela esta lá é porque adaptose, eu sei que se ela morre o seu veneno matará tudo o que tenho no aquario porque eu ja tive uma que quando viagei ela encolheuçe e "rebemtou" matou todo o que tinha.
Obrigado

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Obrigado a todos pelos conselhos eu ja tenho muito livros de aquario e de peixes por isso nao vale a pena comprar outro mas obrigado.


Olá Adolfo,

Então nesse caso vale a pena investires na leitura  :Whistle:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

S.Luís obrigado pelo consselho :Smile:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> S.Luís obrigado pelo consselho


Boas Adolfo,

Deixa lá os predicados de lado que aqui somos todos chamados pelo primeiro nome  :SbSourire:  ou tb queres que te trate por S. Adolfo?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas Adolfo,
> 
> Deixa lá os predicados de lado que aqui somos todos chamados pelo primeiro nome  ou tb queres que te trate por S. Adolfo?


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   ... ou Menino Adolfo!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   (estou a brincar contigo... por mim trata-me por tu, não é isso que mostra desrespeito, acho que todos já viram que és muito bem educado, Adolfo!!!)  :Palmas:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> ... ou Menino Adolfo!!!    (estou a brincar contigo... por mim trata-me por tu, não é isso que mostra desrespeito, acho que todos já viram que és muito bem educado, Adolfo!!!)



 :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSmileyBisous:  Obrigado mas tambem e melhor chamar-me por Adolfo iso tambem é para si Luís :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: :=) :SbSourire2:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Boa noite a todos, o meu aquario tem-se desenvolvido muito os corais estao grandes e bonitos :Coradoeolhos:  , erei por fotos um dia desses :Smile: 
Os meus Actinodiscus estao a reproduzir-se muito, so o vermelho ja deu uns 7 "filhos" :SbSourire20:  
Há!!!! A minha anemona voltou  para a sua cor original, etá linda o meu klarki nao a deixa, sao muito engraçados :HaEbouriffe:  .
Ate logoola)

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Algem sabe como diminuir as fotos para mostrar no meu setup, eu uso o Paint mas tem de ser um foto a uma, e demora muito tempo se algem tiver um truque ou uma coisa de esse tipo, ....... podiame ajudar. :Olá:  
Obrigado, a todos

----------


## David Lemos

o software IMAGERESIZER faz te essa diminuiçao facilmente, tem o link no forum (nao sei bem onde, estou podre de sono :JmdALEnvers:  ) e é freeware :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> o software IMAGERESIZER faz te essa diminuiçao facilmente...


Olá Adolfo,
vê aqui neste tópico: Como reduzir as fotos!

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Ola malta

Hoje comprei 2 peixes de agua doce, o peixe faca albino e um escalar, sao lindo, vou a lisboa neste sabado, estou enquieto pra chegar la, ver as lojas todos de animmais desde que tenham aquario  :SbSourire19:  lololool.....acho que vou passar no recife, dissem que e uma loja muito boa, portant.... :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire19:  
Obrigado

----------


## Rui Damião

eu dou phytoplan sera que ha mais alguma coisa que se possa dar?

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Sem te querer desanimar, tanto quanto eu saiba, o recife fechou á alguns meses.

Mas tens a Redfish, Aquaplante, fishplanet e a reefdiscus um pouco mais longe.

Boas Compras mas compra com calma !!
Rodrigo

----------


## João M Monteiro

A reefdiscus também esta em mudança de instalações. Fechou em Cascais e, ao que julgo saber, ainda não abriu a loja de Lisboa. Acho que é em Setembro, mas é melhor confirmar com eles

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Como o Recife fechou gostava de saber de outras lojas, em lisboa!!!!
Obrigado

----------


## Cesar Pinto

todas as que disseram neste post sao em lisboa e bem perto umas das outras
as duas primeiras em benfica,a redfish ao pé do jardim zoologico

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Podes ver onde ficam algumas em Lisboa, aqui!

----------


## João Castelo

Com distinção a  Reefdiscus claramente.

JC

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Obrigado, pela vossa ajuda, eu tentai ir a esses sitios mas so consegui ir ao didosfarm, obrigado mais uma ves.
Bom o meu aquario, começou a ficar estremamente sujo, cheio de algas castanha e vermelhas, entao dicidi mudar o aqua, entao foi assim: montei outo aquario para por os peixes e corais e assim fis, depois limpei as rochas todas com um pincel, depois ficaram dentro de um balde, tirei a agua e limpei os vidros, foi ate ao mar com o fluval para passar por agua, levei dois barris, com agua salgada, limpei a areia viva dentro do aquario, e depois pus a rocha e de seguida a agua deixei o aquario assentar para por os corais e peixes.
Depois ponho fotos!!!
Obrigado

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Tenho aqui as fotos:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Aqui esta o resto, espero que gostem!! :SbSourire21:  
Obrigado

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Adolfo.

Pelas fotos noto algumas bolhas de ar, a menos que sejam riscos.

Caso sejam bolhas, deverias resolver esse problema, não é benefico para o aquário ter tantas bolhas de ar na coluna de agua... por acaso será do escumador?

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Olá Adolfo.
> 
> Pelas fotos noto algumas bolhas de ar, a menos que sejam riscos.
> 
> Caso sejam bolhas, deverias resolver esse problema, não é benefico para o aquário ter tantas bolhas de ar na coluna de agua... por acaso será do escumador?
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Pestana


Nao, nao e do escumador, nao o tenho no aqua, devia ser de uma bomba de sirculaçao que quando o aqua fica sem agua começa a deixar bolha de ar.
Mas gostou do aquario assim
Obrigado

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Adolfo.

Mesmo assim penso que poderias resolver esse problema facilmente.

Outra coisa que noto em algumas fotos são algas vermelhas (cianobacterias), provavelmente a causa seja falta de circulação na zona onde se encontram a proliferar.

Tirando apenas este facto, estás no caminho certo.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Muito obrigado Sr.Victor vou seguir o seu consselho, soubre as algas vermelhas o meu aquario esta cheio de sirculaçao na sei o que fazer.
Obrigado :Pracima:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Porque nigem esta a comentar o meu topico, parece que fiz algum mal. :Admirado:  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Oi Adolfo.

Gostava de ver uma foto completa do aquário, para além das fotos com detalhes que colocaste acima. E ja agora, parabéns  :Smile:

----------


## João Magano

Olá Adolfo,

 :SbClown:   :SbClown:   :SbClown: 



 

pelos teus 13 anos. Muitas prendinhas ? Peixinhos ? Corais ?  

Abraço,

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Olá Adolfo,
> 
>   
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> pelos teus 13 anos. Muitas prendinhas ? Peixinhos ? Corais ?  
> ...


Muito obrigado, ja recebi algumas prendas lolo, foi mais dinheiro, e para comprar corais e peixinhos.
Obrigado

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Oi Adolfo.
> 
> Gostava de ver uma foto completa do aquário, para além das fotos com detalhes que colocaste acima. E ja agora, parabéns


Obrigado Sr. Alfredo, alem das fotos teho de tirar umas foos melhores em completo por as que eu tenho nao mostram o aquario todo.
Obrigado por me ter respondido ao topico.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

tenho duas domzelas azuis a serca de um ano e numca tive perbelema denhum gosto delas pela sua cor azul

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

amigo aldolfo podes me dizer omde emcomendas-te os teus peixe sao ums belos izempelares obrigada

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> amigo aldolfo podes me dizer onde emcomendas-te os teus peixe sao ums belos izempelares obrigada


Obrigado pelo elogio dos peixes, arranjei no Didos Farm que fica no Cartaxo o Mario que e o vendedor e muito simpatico, sabe onde fica, eu mando por encomenda porque eu vivo na Terceira.
O Eduardo mora em sesimbra nao e, porque eu tive ai no verao de ferias durante uma samana, gostei muto, sesimbra e muito bonito :Smile: 
Obrigado

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

um sei sim mas tb e um poco lomge para mi fazes emcomentas pela net se me poderes dar o saite agradecia

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> um sei sim mas tb e um poco lomge para mi fazes emcomentas pela net se me poderes dar o saite agradecia


Nao nao e pela net, e falo com ele por tele, mas ás vezes e pela net o site e didosfarm@sapo.pt.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ok amigo obrigada

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> ok amigo obrigada


De nada
Boa sorte para o teu aquario!!!! :Pracima:   :SbOk5:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Boas

Os meus pais ofereceram-me 8 corais pelos anos e sao lindo, vou dizer o nome dos que sei, 2 especies diferentes de actinodiscus verdes com riscas, 1 sinularis grande, xenias brancas, uns que sao amarelos e abrem muitas flores zoantus e um que parece um prato e ta cheio de polipos verdes.
Sao lindos os corais ja tirei fotos e depois ponho.
Obrigado

----------


## João Jordão

OLá Adolfo

Em primeiro, embora atrasado os meus parabens. Pelas 13 primaveras.
Depois quanto ao teu aqua é bom colocares uma foto que desse para ver tudo em geral para poder comentar melhor.
Quanto aos peixes que tens são muito bonitos, já não posso dizer o mesmo dos corais que este mesmo sr. me mandou. Bem mas isto é outro assunto que não interessa nada.

Abraço 

Joao Jordao

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> OLá Adolfo
> 
> Em primeiro, embora atrasado os meus parabens. Pelas 13 primaveras.
> Depois quanto ao teu aqua é bom colocares uma foto que desse para ver tudo em geral para poder comentar melhor.
> Quanto aos peixes que tens são muito bonitos, já não posso dizer o mesmo dos corais que este mesmo sr. me mandou. Bem mas isto é outro assunto que não interessa nada.
> 
> Abraço 
> 
> Joao Jordao


Obrigado, pelos parabens, eu ja tenho a foto completa mas falta por no pc
Obrigado pelo elogio dos peixes e corais.
Obrigado

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Ola a todos

Recebi ha uns dias a prenda de anos dos meus pais, foram 8 corais lindissimos,
Vou dizer os nomes cientificos dos corais e mostrar images:

 Zoanthus Sociatus Multicolor
 Parazoanthus Gracillis
 Rodacthis SP Green
 Actinodiscus Striatus
 Haliclona Orange
 Sarcophytum Trochlophytum Green
 Sunularia Flexibilis
 Xenia SP Hwite

Imagens:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Parabéns pelo aquário, está a ficar muito bonito. O layout está muito bom. Só tentava melhorar a disposição das bombas e dos termóstatos. Não há hipóteses de os esconderes sem prejudicar a circulação?

Qual é o escumador que tens neste momento? Ainda se notam algumas algas. Tens feito tpa? Usas algum tipo de matéria filtrante, como por exemplo, carvão activado?

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Boas
> 
> Parabéns pelo aquário, está a ficar muito bonito. O layout está muito bom. Só tentava melhorar a disposição das bombas e dos termóstatos. Não há hipóteses de os esconderes sem prejudicar a circulação?
> 
> Qual é o escumador que tens neste momento? Ainda se notam algumas algas. Tens feito tpa? Usas algum tipo de matéria filtrante, como por exemplo, carvão activado?


Obrigado pelas palavras que disse, Carlos, tenho aqui respostas daquilo que perguntou, nao sei se era isso que queria.
O termostato eu acho que nem se o ve, e as bombas pode ser que acha ali um lugar para as esconder.
Eu nao uso escumador, faso de ves emquanto tpa, uma ves por semana e por vezes faso de duas em duas semanas porque na tenho disponibilidade , no filtro fluval eu uso carvão, esponja e umas rodelas brancas (nao sei o nome).
Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Obrigado pelas palavras que disse, Carlos, tenho aqui respostas daquilo que perguntou, nao sei se era isso que queria.
> O termostato eu acho que nem se o ve, e as bombas pode ser que acha ali um lugar para as esconder.
> Eu nao uso escumador, faso de ves emquanto tpa, uma ves por semana e por vezes faso de duas em duas semanas porque na tenho disponibilidade , no filtro fluval eu uso carvão, esponja e umas rodelas brancas (nao sei o nome).
> Obrigado


Olá Adolfo,

Não usando escumador, tens que ser exigente com as TPA 's, 10%-15% se forem semanais, 20%-25% quando é quinzenal ("...de duas em duas semanas...").
Quanto ao filtro, retira a esponja e a lã ("rodelas brancas ")... e deixa apenas o carvão activado, mas este quando já não prestar, retira ou coloca novo, para não criar lixo.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Adolfo, na minha opinião esse aquário só com TPA vai dar asneira, o meu conselho é que arranjes um escumador com a maior brevidade possível. Como não tens sump podias arranjar um Deltec MCE600 que é igual ao meu. Tens uns mais baratos, mas este é bom e é muito silencioso. Podes tentar arranjar um em 2ª mão. Tu tinhas um escumador!
Quanto ao carvão activado para teres uma ideia eu mudo-o todos os meses.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Olá Adolfo,
> 
> Não usando escumador, tens que ser exigente com as TPA 's, 10%-15% se forem semanais, 20%-25% quando é quinzenal ("...de duas em duas semanas...").
> Quanto ao filtro, retira a esponja e a lã ("rodelas brancas ")... e deixa apenas o carvão activado, mas este quando já não prestar, retira ou coloca novo, para não criar lixo.


Eu vou ter de falar com o  meu pai para ver isso soubre o escumador Vou tentar um Deltec MCE600, como disse o Jorge, no filtro eu nao tenho la, apenas uma esponja grosa, que lavo de ves em quando, no mar como tambem faso ao resto do filtro.
Obrigado

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Boas
> 
> Adolfo, na minha opinião esse aquário só com TPA vai dar asneira, o meu conselho é que arranjes um escumador com a maior brevidade possível. Como não tens sump podias arranjar um Deltec MCE600 que é igual ao meu. Tens uns mais baratos, mas este é bom e é muito silencioso. Podes tentar arranjar um em 2ª mão. Tu tinhas um escumador!
> Quanto ao carvão activado para teres uma ideia eu mudo-o todos os meses.


Eu tinha mas como o jorge dise nao era suficiente!!!!
Acho qu sei qual e esse e muito caro????????????
Obrigado

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Adolfo, o Deltec MCE600 fica fora do aquário. Tira essa esponja de dentro do filtro e não precisas de ir lavar o filtro ao mar, pode ser na torneira. Não sei se tens a esponja por causa do carvão activado, caso seja, existem uns sacos em tecido para colocar o carvão activado.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Eu tinha mas como o jorge dise nao era suficiente!!!!
> Acho qu sei qual e esse e muito caro????????????
> Obrigado


Se eu fosse a ti, por enquanto punha o outro escumador dentro do aquário. Fica feio, mas funciona e assim que o teu pai tivesse disponibilidade compravas um hang-on. Também existe o da prizm, mas acho que pela diferença de preço mais vale apostar de imediato no deltec. O prizm faz muito barulho e é mais fraco. Espera até que apareça um em 2ª mão.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Boas
> 
> Adolfo, o Deltec MCE600 fica fora do aquário. Tira essa esponja de dentro do filtro e não precisas de ir lavar o filtro ao mar, pode ser na torneira. Não sei se tens a esponja por causa do carvão activado, caso seja, existem uns sacos em tecido para colocar o carvão activado.


Porque e que eu devo tirar a esponja????......eu tenho um fluval que o S.Mario de Didos Farm me aconcelhou a telo, eu vou mostrar um imagem por dentro do fluval:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Se eu fosse a ti, por enquanto punha o outro escumador dentro do aquário. Fica feio, mas funciona e assim que o teu pai tivesse disponibilidade compravas um hang-on. Também existe o da prizm, mas acho que pela diferença de preço mais vale apostar de imediato no deltec. O prizm faz muito barulho e é mais fraco. Espera até que apareça um em 2ª mão.


Eu enho o aquario no meu quarto portanto era melhor ter um que nao fize-se barulho,
Sabe onde eu posso comprar esse escumador???
Obrigado

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

A esponja não deve estar lá dentro porque acumula muito lixo e acaba por ser uma grande fonte de nitratos. 
Eu falei-te no prizm e no deltec porque são escumadores que eu conheço, pode ser que haja quem conheça outros igualmente bons e até quem sabe mais baratos que o deltec.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Boas
> 
> A esponja não deve estar lá dentro porque acumula muito lixo e acaba por ser uma grande fonte de nitratos. 
> Eu falei-te no prizm e no deltec porque são escumadores que eu conheço, pode ser que haja quem conheça outros igualmente bons e até quem sabe mais baratos que o deltec.


Ok, eu vou ver se posso tirar a esponja, e o que eu ponho no espaço vazio da esponja??????, acha que o fluvalnao se estraga?????????
Eu gostava era de arranjar o Deltec MCE600, poque achei-o muito bom e nao oucupa espaço ninhum.
Obrigado

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> ola.....sei que nao venho aqui á muito tempo....espero voltar a falar com todos vos...deixo aqui um site para verem o meu aquario em filme:         G:\DCIM\100NIKON\Nova pasta\DSCN0049.MOV.....vejao esse tabem G:\DCIM\100NIKON\Nova pasta\DSCN0089.MOV
> obrigado


Desculpa lá ó Adolfo eu não conheço a Madeira o que é uma vergonha mas ter que ir até aí ao teu disco G: para ver esses filmes dá uma trabalheira, com é o G sempre podes mandar o cartão.

P.S. Desculpa lá é dos 15 graus do touriga nacional e do magnífico borrego assado da minha mulher que não foi capaz de diluir o binho.

----------


## José Alves

> Desculpa lá ó Adolfo eu não conheço a Madeira o que é uma vergonha mas ter que ir até aí ao teu disco G: para ver esses filmes dá uma trabalheira, com é o G sempre podes mandar o cartão.
> 
> P.S. Desculpa lá é dos 15 graus do touriga nacional e do magnífico borrego assado da minha mulher que não foi capaz de diluir o binho.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Terás toda a razão Miguel. Suponho que depois desse repasto, seja mesmo difícil chegar ao disco G do Adolfo, ainda por cima queres passar pela Madeira (terra bem bonita e que conheço bem) para chegares aos Açores a onde ele vive.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Pensei que desse....nao era presiso de gozar com as pessoas...

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Pensei que desse....nao era presiso de gozar com as pessoas...


Não te ofendas estava a brincar não a gozar se reparares até eu cometi uma gafe pensava que eras da Madeira  :SbClown:

----------


## Tiago Santos

Parabens adolfo! Está aí um belo aquário!
Reparei que tens uma anémona branca, por acaso sabes o nome da espécie? Alguem sabe? É que também tenho uma que me ofereceram e gostava de saber mais sobre ela.

Abraço e continua o bom trabalho.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Parabens adolfo! Está aí um belo aquário!
> Reparei que tens uma anémona branca, por acaso sabes o nome da espécie? Alguem sabe? É que também tenho uma que me ofereceram e gostava de saber mais sobre ela.
> 
> Abraço e continua o bom trabalho.



Ola...obrigado pelo elogio do meu aquario....em relaçao a anemona sempre me disseram que o nome dela era Anemona Magnifica.
gostava de um dia ver o seu aquario...um abraço
Obrigado

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Ola a todos...tenho uma duvida.....quero dizer um problema....o meu aquario ainda nao deixou de ter aquelas algas vermelhas....tipo um manto que cobre a areia viva os corais e as rochas por completo....presiso de uma sugestao menos a da tpas
obrigado

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Não te ofendas estava a brincar não a gozar se reparares até eu cometi uma gafe pensava que eras da Madeira



ok eu compreendo...mas eu tabem i isso logo de manha e demanha nao sei o que faso pk e a altura que eu acabo de acordar...sorry

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ola a todos...tenho uma duvida.....quero dizer um problema....o meu aquario ainda nao deixou de ter aquelas algas vermelhas....tipo um manto que cobre a areia viva os corais e as rochas por completo....presiso de uma sugestao menos a da tpas
> obrigado


Olá Adolfo  :Olá:  

Como é que estamos de escumador? Já tens um?
Como estamos de TPA's (não querias falar nelas, mas são muito importantes)?
Esse filtro fluval continua em funcionamento? Com o que lá dentro? De quanto em quanto tempo lavas as materias filtrantes?
Recorda-nos as medidas do teu aquário, e que bombas de circulação tens.

A resposta a estas perguntas são fundamentais para podermos te ajudar a combater as cianobacterias (manto vermelho).  :SbOk2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Adolfo,

Não queres ouvir falar das TPA´s mas a verdade é que elas são mesmo o mais importante na irradicação dessas cyano. Com TPA´s de 10a 15% semanais e o aumento da circulação em zonas mortas (que pelas fotos deves ter algumas) livras-te das cyano em menos de 1 mês. 

Aconselho-te a aspirar esse "manto" quando fazes uma TPA.

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> Olá Adolfo  
> 
> Como é que estamos de escumador? Já tens um?
> Como estamos de TPA's (não querias falar nelas, mas são muito importantes)?
> Esse filtro fluval continua em funcionamento? Com o que lá dentro? De quanto em quanto tempo lavas as materias filtrantes?
> Recorda-nos as medidas do teu aquário, e que bombas de circulação tens.
> 
> A resposta a estas perguntas são fundamentais para podermos te ajudar a combater as cianobacterias (manto vermelho).


Ola...Sr. Ricardo e Sr. Diogo....eu percebo que as tpas sao mt importantes do o aquario......mas eu disse aquilo pk nesta altura do ano o tempo nao e nada agradavel e o mar principalmente nao esta sempre bem disposto.....
Em relaçao as perguntas do Ricardo ainda nao tenho escumador...pk eu e o meu pai compramos um grande nº de corais e nao foi pouco o dinheiro.....e nao temos disponoblidade de comptrar um escumador....mas gostava mt de ter um....o fluval tem o carvao aqueles cilindros brancos...mas nunca mais limprei o filtro...começei as aulas agora nao tenho mt tempo so chego a xcasa as seis e ja fica a noitecer...as medidas do meu aquario e 70X60X40
obrigado

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Adolfo,

Se não limpas o filtro e não fazes TPA´s, não há forma de te livrares das cyano. Lamento mas não há nada a fazer.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Adolfo,
> 
> Se não limpas o filtro e não fazes TPA´s, não há forma de te livrares das cyano. Lamento mas não há nada a fazer.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Exacto !




> Em relaçao as perguntas do Ricardo ainda nao tenho escumador...pk eu e o meu pai compramos um grande nº de corais e nao foi pouco o dinheiro.....e nao temos disponoblidade de comptrar um escumador


Adolfo na minha opiniao seria melhor comprar o equipamento proprio *primeiro* e criar um ambiente saudavel/estavel para os vivos senao estes vivos nao vao permanecer vivos por muito tempo. Just my 2 cents :yb665:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

eu compreendo...eu ja amanha vou fazer uja tpa enquanto isso aspiro o fundo e quando for buscar a agua levo o fluval para o limpar.....mas em relaçao ao material nao posso comprar agora ninhum...pode ser que eu convesa ao meu pai a comprar um escumador bom. :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :yb620:  
Obrigado por tudo :Olá:  
Um abraço :SbSourire19:

----------


## Welington

qual comida que vc utiliza

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

> qual comida que vc utiliza



Eu utilizo Nutrafin Max, Ocean Nutrition e comida congelada de vez em quanto.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Ola a todos, tenho o meu aquario sem vivos depois da anemona ter morto os vivos todos, fiz uma mudança total da agua so que á uns dias uma peça (impler) da bomba do fluval partiu-se. Será necessario ter o fluval activo num aquario de agua salgada???, tenho cerca de 40% do aquario com rocha viva e neste momento vou comprar um escumador red sea prizm standart.

Obrigado

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Boa tarde a todos
No meu aquário agora cresce umas anémonas como na seguinte imagem:

[IMG][/IMG]

nao sei qual a razão do seu crescimento e se prejudica de algum modo o desenvolvimento do aquário.

Também cresce estes "ramos brancos" nao sei o que sao e o que fazer.

[IMG][/IMG]

Agradeço qualquer ajuda
Boa tarde e cumprimentos. :SbOk2:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Na 1ª foto são aiptasias. Podes matá-las com uma injecção de kalk muito concentrado. São muito urticantes e difíceis de eliminar do aquário. Um fragmento delas que se safe, dá rapidamente origem a uma nova aiptasia.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Muito obrigado Alfredo R Deus

Cumprimentos

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Boa tarde

Eu precisava da vossa ajuda.
O aquário tem 40x60x70 (larg.,compr.alt.), e tenho alguns corais moles e dois peixes, gostaria de saber qual a iluminação apropriada e quanto tempo de iluminação e necessária.
Obrigado 
Uma boa tarde para todos

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Bom, depende do teu orçamento. Eu há pouco tempo mudei para leds e estou muito satisfeito. O custo foi muito menor do que eu estava à espera quando iniciei a pesquisa de calhas de leds.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Eu precisava da vossa ajuda.
> O aquário tem 40x60x70 (larg.,compr.alt.), e tenho alguns corais moles e dois peixes, gostaria de saber qual a iluminação apropriada e quanto tempo de iluminação e necessária.
> Obrigado 
> Uma boa tarde para todos


O Carlos Mota tinha lá uma calha que acentava ai como uma luva ainda mais pois tens 70 de altura, fala com ele....

----------

